# راديو



## zama (22 مارس 2009)

كان عندى اقتراح لإدارة المنتدى 
نعمل راديو نقوم ببث ترانيم به ويكون خاص بالمنتدى 
والحقيقة أنا عندى بعض المعلومات عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## My Rock (22 مارس 2009)

الان نحن بصدد انشاء مركز خاص للترانيم, بعد اكماله سيكون من السهل عمل راديو الكنيسة..


----------



## totty (22 مارس 2009)

*هيبقى حلووو اوووى يا رووك وهيساعدنا كتييييييييير

ربنا يقويك يا زعيييم​*​


----------



## zama (23 مارس 2009)

ربنا يقويك


----------



## لي شربل (23 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو ع ها الاقتراح 
شو كتييييييييير حلو 
الرب يبارك كل عمل صالح .
الله معكم يبارككم*​


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (25 مارس 2009)

ياريت بجد دي فكره جميله جدا


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 مارس 2009)

فكرة حلوووة
ربنا يساعد الادارة ويقدروا يعملوها
شكرا ليك يامينا​


----------



## ماريتا (15 أبريل 2009)

_فكرة حلوة اوى يا مينا_
_ربنا يقويكم  ويعوض تعبكم_​


----------

